# New Midbass Find for Me



## Broshi

The Beyma 10MI100. 

High sensitivity of 101db/W/m
350WAES; 700W Program
Fs of 89Hz
Qts of 0.25

The questionable thing here is an Xmax of 2mm and an X damage of 24mm. Would the limiting factor of a 2mm Xmax really dumb this driver down when it comes to punch?


----------



## quality_sound

I'd be more concerned about a midbass with an Fs of 89Hz. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## minbari

FS is pretty high, but that is workable, the xmax is gonna get in the way though. Be willing to bet those are designed to be crossed over as higher than 2-300hz.

101db @ 2.83v. so its 98db 1w/1m, still wicked high. Pretty high inductance too.
check this out, FR starts to roll off at 150hz. 
http://profesional.beyma.com/pdf/10MI100E.pdf

in this case I think "PA" stands for public address. they really dont look like speakers designed for music.


----------



## Eric Stevens

The 10MI100 is a midrange and not intended for use as a woofer or midbass.

Faital 10FE200 has the same 2mm VC overhang but a lower Fo making it only marginally better.

Best of 4 ohm 10" I have reviewed recently the Beyma 10G40 is the best with VC overhang of 6.0mm next is Beyma 10MW/ND 4.25mm overhange and Faital 10FH500 3.25mm overhang

Eric


----------



## BuickGN

2mm on that 10" would be like 4-5mm on a 6.5" midbass so it's not that bad. Some speakers sound fine past xmax. I've had my current midbass to about an inch of excursion with a 4.5mm xmax and they sound clean and clear. Without the assistance of he klippel it's hard to know without trying it out. With so much cone area you're probably not going to exceed xmax by much for moderately loud listening. With that high of a Fs it's not likely you're going to run them below 90hz in which case you'll probably never hit xmax.


----------



## edouble101

Eric Stevens said:


> The 10MI100 is a midrange and not intended for use as a woofer or midbass.
> 
> Faital 10FE200 has the same 2mm VC overhang but a lower Fo making it only marginally better.
> 
> Best of 4 ohm 10" I have reviewed recently the Beyma 10G40 is the best with VC overhang of 6.0mm next is Beyma 10MW/ND 4.25mm overhange and Faital 10FH500 3.25mm overhang
> 
> Eric


Even better than those two is the B&C 10NW64-4 @96db 1w/1m with 8mm xmax and fs 50hz (I have the 4 ohm version hence the "-4"). Do you agree?


----------



## quality_sound

Eric Stevens said:


> The 10MI100 is a midrange and not intended for use as a woofer or midbass.
> 
> Faital 10FE200 has the same 2mm VC overhang but a lower Fo making it only marginally better.
> 
> Best of 4 ohm 10" I have reviewed recently the Beyma 10G40 is the best with VC overhang of 6.0mm next is Beyma 10MW/ND 4.25mm overhange and Faital 10FH500 3.25mm overhang
> 
> Eric


I'd listen to this man. He suggested I try the 18 sound 6ND430-4 to pair with my horns and holy crap was he right. They even got rid of a resonance issue in my doors.


----------



## BuickGN

Lol. My reply looks totally irrelevant. It was sitting on my computer for 8hrs when there was only one reply and I just hit the reply button. The ones Eric mentioned look pretty neat. I need another car to try out new equipment in, especially since pro audio has always intrigued me.


----------



## Eric Stevens

edouble101 said:


> Even better than those two is the B&C 10NW64-4 @96db 1w/1m with 8mm xmax and fs 50hz (I have the 4 ohm version hence the "-4"). Do you agree?


I couldnt find a 4 ohm only 8 and 16 ohm. The B&C 10NW64 has 16mm winding height with a 8mm tall gap for a hangover of 4mm which is short of the 6mm of the Beyma 10G40. 

Both look like great drivers, not sure which will be better. Need to do a more in depth analysis.

Eric


----------



## squeak9798

quality_sound said:


> I'd listen to this man. He suggested I try the 18 sound 6ND430-4 to pair with my horns and holy crap was he right. They even got rid of a resonance issue in my doors.


B&C rates Xmax as peak to peak, not one way.


----------



## jpeezy

High fs usually means the xover probably needs to be in the 200 hz region. Low Xmas usually needs to be vented .


----------



## Broshi

Eric Stevens said:


> The 10MI100 is a midrange and not intended for use as a woofer or midbass.
> 
> Faital 10FE200 has the same 2mm VC overhang but a lower Fo making it only marginally better.
> 
> Best of 4 ohm 10" I have reviewed recently the Beyma 10G40 is the best with VC overhang of 6.0mm next is Beyma 10MW/ND 4.25mm overhange and Faital 10FH500 3.25mm overhang
> 
> Eric


This post right here just saved me massive amounts of time. Again you make the best suggestions Eric!! Btw I also have 18Sound 6nd430s but the 8Ω version. I'm only pushing 90w max to them and they destroy my doors. I REALLY need to get a hold of some sound deadening, but CLD is WAY too expensive here in New Zealand.


----------



## edouble101

Eric Stevens said:


> I couldnt find a 4 ohm only 8 and 16 ohm. The B&C 10NW64 has 16mm winding height with a 8mm tall gap for a hangover of 4mm which is short of the 6mm of the Beyma 10G40.
> 
> Both look like great drivers, not sure which will be better. Need to do a more in depth analysis.
> 
> Eric


The 4 ohm is a special order. Why is the coil hangover so important?


----------



## edouble101

Broshi said:


> This post right here just saved me massive amounts of time. Again you make the best suggestions Eric!! Btw I also have 18Sound 6nd430s but the 8Ω version. I'm only pushing 90w max to them and they destroy my doors. I REALLY need to get a hold of some sound deadening, but CLD is WAY too expensive here in New Zealand.


Build yourself small ported door pods


----------



## minbari

edouble101 said:


> The 4 ohm is a special order. Why is the coil hangover so important?












Xmax = (Voice Coil Length - Height of the Magnetic Gap) / 2.

I beleive it plays a vital role in speaker xmax.


----------



## edouble101

minbari said:


> Xmax = (Voice Coil Length - Height of the Magnetic Gap) / 2.
> 
> I beleive it plays a vital role in speaker xmax.


In that aspect I think it would be a reflection of linearity throughout the BL curve.

I should just research this stuff before asking but sometimes asking is easier or should I say lazier!!!


----------



## minbari

I am sure it will effect BL as well. every spec seems to effect about 4 others when they change, lol. But it will certainly effect xmax as well

10mm long mag gap with these two coil heights.

5mm: xmax is 2.5mm
20mm: xmax is 5mm


----------



## Eric Stevens

edouble101 said:


> The 4 ohm is a special order. Why is the coil hangover so important?


Coil hangover is a better or more accurate way to compare the drivers excursion related performance. 

Eric


----------



## thehatedguy

Eric has been giving some Beyma love lately.


----------



## subwoofery

Saw that too lol 

Kelvin


----------



## Eric Stevens

thehatedguy said:


> Eric has been giving some Beyma love lately.


Just trying to be helpful


----------



## edzyy

Think it's time to try out those Beyma 10G40's


----------



## Broshi

edzyy said:


> Think it's time to try out those Beyma 10G40's


Decided to do the same!  Gonna throw the 6nd430s in the back.


----------



## req

thanks to mr stevens for lending some pro knowledge


----------



## Eric Stevens

I like happy speakers but they usually drink to much and have big hangovers  but I guess that is because they have good overhang. 

Eric


----------



## michelh

Love Beyma! They've been building excellent speakers for such a long time. I built some boxes with their first car audio speakers, a looong time ago.

Anyway, at 'only' 100W RMS it's probably not interesting for your setup, but I'll be installing Beyma 10BR60V2's in my doors (and combine them with mids and tweeters from their car audio range). Not decided on the sub yet, first I want to see what the midbasses do.


----------



## subwoofery

Eric Stevens said:


> I like happy speakers but they usually drink to much and have big hangovers  but I guess that is because they have good overhang.
> 
> Eric


Yep, took me a few google search to notice that it was all overhang afterall  

Any quick way to calculate it? 

Kelvin


----------



## Eric Stevens

subwoofery said:


> Yep, took me a few google search to notice that it was all overhang afterall
> 
> Any quick way to calculate it?
> 
> Kelvin


A little more than a direct answer but thought others would find this useful info

If the MFG lists coil winding height (H) and magnetic gap height (G) it is simple math. You may have to reach out to some companies to obtain these specifications. This is a good way to weed out drivers for further consideration but is not good enough to make comparative selection of two good drivers.

(H - G) / 2 = coil overhang one way.

Coil winding length minus magnetic gap height dvided by two is the one way voice coil overhang.

XMAX affected by many things like ratio of winding height to gap height, symmetry of the magnetic field in the gap etc. So it would be best to have full Klippel large signal details and distortion analysis prior to making your selection.


----------



## subwoofery

Sweet. Thanks for the info Eric. 

Kelvin


----------



## MARLEYMARL

Eric Stevens said:


> The 10MI100 is a midrange and not intended for use as a woofer or midbass.
> 
> Faital 10FE200 has the same 2mm VC overhang but a lower Fo making it only marginally better.
> 
> Best of 4 ohm 10" I have reviewed recently the Beyma 10G40 is the best with VC overhang of 6.0mm next is Beyma 10MW/ND 4.25mm overhange and Faital 10FH500 3.25mm overhang
> 
> Eric


Could I expect similar results by using a Beyma 8G40 4ohm in lieu of the 10G40 and mated with a full size ES Pro HLCD ? Desired outcome is a solid front end with good lows and powerfully clear vocals and highs.


----------



## edzyy

Thoughts?

18sound 10NMB420










GENERAL SPECIFICATIONS

Nominal Diameter	260mm (10 in)
Rated Impedance	16 Ohm
AES Power	350 W
Program Power	500 W
Peak Power	1000 W
Sensitivity	99 dB
Frequency Range	65 ÷ 5000 Hz
Power Compression @-10dB	0,8 dB
Power Compression @-3dB	2,2 dB
Power Compression @Full Power	2,9 dB
Max Recomm. Frequency	2000 Hz
Recomm. Enclosure Volume	10 ÷ 40 lt. (0,35 ÷ 1,41 cuft)
Minimum Impedance	11,9Ohm at 25°C
Max Peak To Peak Excursion	25 mm (1 in)
Voice Coil Diameter	65 mm (2,5 in)
Voice Coil Winding Material	aluminum
Suspension	M-roll, Polycotton
Cone	Curvilinear, Treated paper

THIELE SMALL PARAMETERS

Fs	65 Hz
Re	10,5 Ohm
Sd	0,0346 sq.mt. (53,6 sq.in.)
Qms	4,6
Qes	0,36
Qts	0,33
Vas	30 lt. (1,06 cu.ft.)
Mms	31,5 gr. (0,07 lb)
BL	19,5 Tm
Linear Mathematical Xmax	± 4 mm (±0,16 in)
Le (1kHz)	0,4 mH
Ref. Efficiency [email protected] (half space)	96 dB

MOUNTING INFORMATIONS

Overall diameter	260 mm (10,24 in)
N. of mounting holes	8
Mounting holes diameter	7 mm (0,27 in)
Bolt circle diameter	244 mm (9,6 in)
Front mount baffle cutout ø	232 mm (9,1 in)
Rear mount baffle cutout ø	232 mm (9,1 in)
Total depth	122 mm (4,8 in)
Flange and gasket thickness	11 mm (0,43 in)
Net weight	3 kg (6,6 lb)
Shipping weight	3,5 kg (7,7 lb)
CardBoard Packaging dimensions	275 x 275 x 164 mm (9,25 x 9,25 x 5,91 in)


----------



## jpeezy

199.95 for the beyma 10g40 each, little rich for my blood, I 'll stick to my faital pro 10fe200, for 53.00 each.


----------



## mikey7182

Edzzy, I can't comment on those based on specs alone, but I have owned/listened to the 8" version of those- the 8mb420. As a dedicated midbass they would be fine, but they lacked the snap/musicality in the midrange region (>400hz) that you find with the JBL 2118H and some other popular mids, if you are wanting to use them in a 2 way with horns.


----------



## fenis

Eric Stevens said:


> Faital 10FE200 has the same 2mm VC overhang but a lower Fo making it only marginally better.
> 
> Best of 4 ohm 10" I have reviewed recently the Beyma 10G40 is the best with VC overhang of 6.0mm next is Beyma 10MW/ND 4.25mm overhange and Faital 10FH500 3.25mm overhang


When I first bought my Faital 10FE200's I assumed the published xmax figure was +/- 4.67mm. The crappy 2.0mm xmax would explain why at moderate to high volumes I lose a lot of clarity and they seem to be holding back my system's potential (see my sig).

So I'm now looking at upgrading my mids. I would love to get the 10G40 but they are too deep to allow me to lower my window all the way down. The 10MW/Nd however will JUST fit without hitting the window. My only concern is that the inductance seems a bit high (1.7mH). Is this a non issue considering I'll be low passing them at 800hz?


----------



## Eric Stevens

fenis said:


> The 10MW/Nd however will JUST fit without hitting the window. My only concern is that the inductance seems a bit high (1.7mH). Is this a non issue considering I'll be low passing them at 800hz?


I dont see any issue with the 10MW/ND playing up to 2000 Hz so you are OK at 800.


----------



## fish

fenis said:


> When I first bought my Faital 10FE200's I assumed the published xmax figure was +/- 4.67mm. The crappy 2.0mm xmax would explain why at moderate to high volumes I lose a lot of clarity and they seem to be holding back my system's potential (see my sig).
> 
> So I'm now looking at upgrading my mids. I would love to get the 10G40 but they are too deep to allow me to lower my window all the way down. The 10MW/Nd however will JUST fit without hitting the window. My only concern is that the inductance seems a bit high (1.7mH). Is this a non issue considering I'll be low passing them at 800hz?


 The 10FE200's didn't stay in my doors too long... would bottom out too often, with not much volume. Those 10G40's just might barely fit, & for $120 less than a pair of the 10MW/ND's I may give it a shot.

fenis, please keep us posted if you make the switch & I'll do the same.

And Eric, thanks for bringing this equation to find a more accurate overhang to our attention!


----------



## fenis

fish said:


> The 10FE200's didn't stay in my doors too long... would bottom out too often, with not much volume. Those 10G40's just might barely fit, & for $120 less than a pair of the 10MW/ND's I may give it a shot.
> 
> fenis, please keep us posted if you make the switch & I'll do the same.
> 
> And Eric, thanks for bringing this equation to find a more accurate overhang to our attention!


Yeah the 10FE200's are $60 each for a reason!

Just ordered the 10MW/Nd from usspeaker. Eric would be proud as I ordered the 4ohm version. They are pretty damn expensive but the cost is justified to match the quality sub and compression drivers in my system.

If you can fit the 10G40's get them! I did think of getting them and just not lowering my windows all the way down but then I thought I love driving with the windows down during the hot summer in Perth


----------

